# [Offtopic] Compilando el kernel de Gentoo

## lince_0011

Hola a todos.

Ya tengo instalado Gentoo pero a mi parecer el sistema me quedo bastante pesado y lento, por lo que esta vez quiero intentarlo de nuevo.

En la ocasión anterior ya habia instalado el sistema, pero no compile mi propio kernel, para ahorrarme ese paso (no debí hacerlo) utilice Genkernel y si todo el hardware funcionaba, a excepcion de una webcam  que conecte tiempo después y tuve que recompilar el kernel para agregar el modulo.

Valla ya he visto un Gentoo compilado como debe ser y su arranque me sorprende, es por eso que ahora quiero hacer las cosas bien, y por que no aprender algo mas.

Lo que pasa es que nunca he compilado mi propio kernel y es por eso que vengo aqui, alguna sugerencia para cuando llegue a ese paso?

Por la red existen muchos "tutoriales" sobre como compilar un kernel, pero realmente no son tutoriales pues no explican nada.

Saludos  :Confused: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> alguna sugerencia para cuando llegue a ese paso? 

 

que vayas leyendo las ayudas del kernel a medida que vas configurando. Es tedioso y si no sabes inglés va a ser complicado pero es lo que hay lamentablemente.

El primer kernel que compiles no va a funcionar al 100%, eso seguro, igual ni carga, pero así creo que hemos aprendido todos.

Puedes usar como muestra los asi llamados "kernel seeds", en su web hay un pequeño manual de como trabajar con ellos -> http://kernel-seeds.org/working.html

saluetes

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola lince_0011 solo como un comentario, es que debes tener cuenta ser paciente para configurar el kernel, es mejor hacerlo a mano que con genkernel, puesto que sabes que opciones activas y como están configuradas, te recomiendo no correr y saltarte pasos en la configuración, es mejor ir modificandolo poco a poco segun vamos requiriendo las configuraciones, porque a veces por ahorrarnos unas cuantas compilaciones terminamos con más problemas que si hubieramos hecho las cosas bien a la primera.

Saludos

----------

## Drake

Nunca he podido hacer correr una kernel,siempre con genkernel, o sino no me corre.

----------

## anvesaka

Para iniciarte lo mejor es que te bases en genkernel:

```
# genkernel --menuconfig all
```

Eso te pone algunas opciones por defecto necesarias, y de ahí vas tuneando al gusto.

El solo te lo instala en /boot, así que luego solo tienes que reconfigurar grub y listo.

----------

